# Budget AV receivers-necessary surround formats?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I've been running a Technics 5.1 receiver (SA-DX930 100x5) for a few years now with it being probably close to 6-8years old at least.

The only surround format that actually works on it is Dolby Digital which sounds fine. DTS seems to be quirky w/these units according to reviews/user experiences. Otherwise, it's fine.

But I have the upgrade bug, and planning on buying an LCD? 46" TV between now and the spring (yeah I'm cheap), I'm wondering if things could sound any better w/a newer unit. I'm running JBL L880 mains, Northridge Center and rear surrounds w/JBL sub (will use my AA Atlas12 eventually).

So, is there any real 'must have' sound format nowadays that will make any noticeable difference in DVD playback? I see some budget (<$400) receivers that have Digital EX, Pro Logic II/IIx,etc but what really matters?

Also, the Technics had poor 'simulated surround' performance. Most of the sound fields were junk sounding. 

BTW, should this be over at the Home Audio sister site?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

whats your budget? how much do you want to spend?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Cheap as possible since I have been pretty happy w/the old Technics but definitely under $400. That means either online or haunting the box stores for clearance sales.

I'm leaning more toward Pioneer or Yamaha since I've owned/run their gear most of my life but not a requirement.

Another reason for a new AV receiver would be to interface w/an LCD TV,etc...

From the Pioneer side, I was considering the VSX-818 or 918 but haven't checked out the latest Yamaha units yet...


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i love my yamaha rx-v2500. tons of features and tons of power. she's a few years old now but i love it. the only thing it's missing is HDMI inputs and outputs. no biggie though.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out the Onkyo TX-SR606. It looks to have some pretty nice features for the money.


----------



## skeeeon (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll second the tx-sr606. I own one as well as the older version the tx-sr605 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll look into those units as well.

For those w/units that have HDMI inputs/outputs, are you using them or still running a digital coax for sound and Component for Video?

Now regarding the sound formats, is there really any need for some of the newer sound formats like Pro Logic IIx/EX, etc for someone running 5.1? Is there any NOTICEABLE advantage in 5.1?

I don't plan on adding any more speakers.


----------



## audiobill5 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had all the brands, love Harman/kardon but really want to try Outlaw Audio.
Ever hear of them? Strictly internet out of (Ohio(?) 

Outlaw Audio

Just my $.02
Bill.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice, but I'd need a 'NEW, EVEN REALLY LOWER PRICE!!'


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

My recommendation would be the Yamaha RX-V663. Can be ordered from 6ave.com for $349-359 with free shipping. You must call them and ask for the "AVS discount". You will not get the discount by ordering online.

Check this link for more details: The Yamaha RX-V663 thread. HDMI 1.3 upconversion, TrueHD, DTS MA decoding. - Page 243 - AVS Forum


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks, I believe it was the 663 and the Onkyo 605/805s? that were the big deal earlier this year but were will over $4-500 then. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

niceguy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll look into those units as well.
> 
> For those w/units that have HDMI inputs/outputs, are you using them or still running a digital coax for sound and Component for Video?
> 
> ...


The 606 is a full hdmi repeater, not a passthrough so there's no need to run any audio. 
I've got the 506 which is just passthrough hdmi but I was running a toslink out anyway. 
I got a refurb from Onkyo.com for $123 so I couldn't justify the cost just to get the repeater and 25more w/channel. Even if I had to run a digital in I would still use hdmi over component. 
Smaller cable, and less of them which makes the mess of wires a little neater. 
If you've got the dough, I would move up to the 706 for the extra wattage unless you've got efficient speakers.
Newegg has it (the 606) for $339.99. The 706 is about $550
Newegg.com - ONKYO TX-SR606 Black 7.1 Channel Receiver


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have the JBL L880 mains...91db..
Stereophile: JBL Studio L880 loudspeaker

I better stick to the under $400 budget, I'm finishing a computer build and got rear ended by out of state folks w/no insurance so I'll be out of pocket the money that would've gone to a better AV receiver.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok I'm still doing my homework on this but you guys that already run HD TVs and know this jargon:

I noticed on units like the 606, that upscaling even w/the Faroudja chip is not that great w/jaggies,etc. Some like the Yamaha 663 don't even offer upscaling so is this really a moot issue, that's best left up to the TV or BD player? And if so, is the AV's built in scaler defeatable? How does all of this processing interact?


----------

